# Rest In Pieces Volume 6



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks, more to add to the ever growing collection of Halloween music


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you! I have a table of Halloween items at our shop and started playing Halloween themed music a few weeks ago. Had the first five volumes playing the first day.


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks, I'm glad you like them. I have Volumes 7 and 8 ready except for sequencing and finalizing the artwork, I will try to finish them up before Halloween. This time of year I am always working six days and seventy hours and find it harder to fit everything in each year. But I'll sure try! Thanks again.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you very much. I love these type compilations. Are Volumes 1-5 still available? Cheers!


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

siys said:


> Thank you very much. I love these type compilations. Are Volumes 1-5 still available? Cheers!


You're welcome. All five volumes are still available. The thread has the tracklisting, so I will post the thread links for you.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/137061-rest-pieces-volume-1-a.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/137301-rest-pieces-volume-2-a.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/137648-rest-pieces-volume-3-a.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/138329-rest-pieces-volume-4-ready-go.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/139429-rest-pieces-volume-5-a.html


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you very very much! These are excellent collections!!


----------

